
Criticisms of gentrification in America lack force, while its benefits go unsung - martincmartin
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2018/06/23/in-praise-of-gentrification
======
martincmartin
"The left usually bemoans the lack of investment in historically non-white
neighbourhoods, white flight from city centres and economic segregation. Yet
gentrification straightforwardly reverses each of those regrettable trends."

"Poor residents living in New York’s gentrifying neighbourhoods during the
1990s were actually less likely to move than poor residents of non-gentrifying
areas."

